# Storm drain monster!!



## scubafilos (Oct 11, 2009)

love that idea! Bet it sounds really cool!!!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think that is an AWESOME IDEA!!! I love it! Oh, and by the way, it is my site for the sound files. (glad you like them)!!

I would NEVER have thought of that!!! I wonder if I can make that happen by tomorrow!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Too funny.
Thanks for the how-to
Our storm drains here are massive
I would hate to loose the "monster"


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

That is the most novel idea in a long time... I love it LOL I bet it freaks the heck out of the kids. My kids and I call storm drains "IT" holes, so yes it would freak us out big time


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Cool!... Would be perfect for Pennywise the Dancing Clown scene:
YouTube - IT - Pennywise meets Georgie


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hmm, we don't have storm drains, but we have a ditch in the front yard with a tube (critter expressway) that does under our driveway - this would work there, too! Muahahaha!


----------



## atwalt (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm giving this a bump because it is so quick & easy. Plus I think it would make a great haunt upgrade. Unfortunately, the storm drains in our area are not this easily accessed. so I haven't been able to try. I am looking into the smallest speakers I can find. Maybe if I can go down through the slots with both the speakers & the MP3 player, I can make it work.

Anyway, I hope some can use this and let us all know how it works.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

atwalt said:


> I'm giving this a bump because it is so quick & easy. Plus I think it would make a great haunt upgrade. Unfortunately, the storm drains in our area are not this easily accessed. so I haven't been able to try. I am looking into the smallest speakers I can find. Maybe if I can go down through the slots with both the speakers & the MP3 player, I can make it work.
> 
> Anyway, I hope some can use this and let us all know how it works.


I found this product a while back and i know we can find many uses for it in our haunts! its called the RockIt.






with this maybe you can make your own small speaker boxes to fit in your drain. The possibilities with this are endless wherever we need sound!
hope this helps


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

HAHAHAHA ust browsing and seen this . We have a sewer cover one house over and I have speakers sitting around too

so trying this


----------

